# humminbird 798 ci side imaging transducer question???



## falbinki

i just bought this unit and have heard that it is a trick to mount the transducer on these to get them to work right. i have a 275 proxl stratos bass boat and the mount for my motor takes up the whole transom top to bottom, but there is a step in the hull that jets forward about 6'' and then drops down about 5" that is where my plug is and the intake for my livewells and livewell drain. i don't think i can mount it on the transom itself because the motor will be in the way of the side imaging. so i was wondering if anyone knew if i would be able to mount it underneath on that step in the hull next to my plug? or has anyone known anyone that has used a shoot through hull transducer for one of these yet? and if so how does it work? any feedback would be appreciated. i'm stumped. gonna call humminbird in the morning but i figured someone on here may have run into the same problem. thanks in advance guys. -- jeff


----------



## lazy

The below url is an unofficial Humminbird web site. I think some of those who post there are Humminbird employees and they are willing to help. I think your question has been ask their before.

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/


----------



## falbinki

thanks lazy i appreciate that.


----------



## Skunkedagain

I mounted the si ducer on the step on my ranger. Doing this means that you need to run a second transducer for regular high speed readings, since the si ducer will be out of the water when you are on plane. Also you will lose the break away capability when you mount the si xducer on the step. I don't think this matters though as it is well protected. Hbird makes a splitter cable just for this purpose. It takes just the si signals from that transducer and all the others from the regular xducer. It does this automatically, no toggles or switches. You still need to offset the si xducer so that it is not directly in front of your motor. Mine is about 8 inches left of center and this works great. I get really good images out both sides. Also, mount the si xducer close to transom on the step. Not close to the plug and livewell intakes. Hbird does make a through hull xducer for the high speed readings, but si does not work shooting through hull. Hope this helps. I can post pics if you would like.


----------



## falbinki

hey skunked thanks for the info . i would appreciate the pics if it is not to much trouble.


----------



## Skunkedagain

At work right now (second shift this week) will take and post pics tomorrow a.m.


----------



## falbinki

skunked thanks for the offer for the pics but i got some pics right from humminbird from other guys for exactly my model boat. i just got done mounting it a while ago. i have my fingers crossed that it is gonna work. hopefully get it in the water to try it out in the next few days. i'll let you know what happenes once i get it wet. looks to me like i am clear of everything and it should work just fine. thanks again


----------



## Skunkedagain

No problem. I got busy this morning working on my resume and ran out fo time, so I didn't get any pics.


----------



## falbinki

skunked i got out for a few hours this afternoon and the side imaging works like a charm although it does bnot work at speed the 2d or the side imaging. but i have seen in other foruns that this is a common problem and an easy fix just need a y cable and a regular humminbird shoot through transducer for at speed. which i'm really not to concerned about anyway. i'm just glad the side imaging worked. thanks again for the offer for the pics.


----------



## Skunkedagain

I think the fastest I can go and still get good side view images is around 5-6 miles an hour. For the best images, 4 mph seems to work the best for me. It seems very few boats have a good location to mount the side imaging transducer where it works well both using side imaging and high speed. Most guys are running two xducers with the splitter cable. I can run in the upper 50's (fast as my boat goes) and not lose bottom contact.


----------



## ESOXSeeker

You are right about the 4-6 MPH becasue of the time slices (MRI) they get sepatated and the display loses the detail. If you like me the DETAIL is why I bought my side imaging scan unit. I have 1197c si and the only big problem I have is rooster tail from the large transducer! 
Tom,


----------



## H20hound

I just installed a 2d shoot through transducer for the exact same reason. On plane I lose bottom contact.The splitter cable is cheaper than the switch system.


----------

